# xdrive vs 4matic



## bmwhumber (Jan 19, 2011)

Which one do you think its better system in 
1.snow 
2.off road 
3.regular driving 
And What you think about the traction control system from ur own experience 
Thanks in advance


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd say xdrive is a "butter" system


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like butter on waffles, pancakes and toast, but too much will clog your heart up.


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

xDrive vs 4Matic is not really an argument. They're both all wheel drive systems that operate in the same manner (99% the same manner). Both redirect power to the wheels with the most grip and both are seamless (butter!) in their actions. 

The better question is which car they're attached to that you like better. 

xDrive vs 4Matic is like saying "which interior wood is more useful, oak or kona?" 




Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Naldo (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually there is a great deal of difference between the two systems.

For $3,500 4matic is a static AWD system with 3 modes of operations, either 2wd with 100% of torque available to the rear axle, or two modes of AWD, either a 35/65 (mode1) or 50/50 (mode2) This is a great system.

For $2,000 Xdrive is a proactive system that provides 100% of available torque (or any split combination in between) to either front or rear axles as needed. Xdrive is much more sophisticated. This is a brilliant system.

This from Wiki:

"xDrive is connected to the ABS and DSC systems. In the case that wheelspin or directional instability still occurs while xDrive is or has been modulating the torque split, DSC will brake independent wheels to regain traction and improve directional stability without driver intervention."


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Crap as soon as I posted it I thought "I wonder if it operates differently like a four wheel drive." guess I found out!

I don't think I'd pick the AWD system over the car though. If I like one car better than another I'll live with the AWD system...


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## BMW_Matt (Mar 25, 2008)

xdrive>4matic, HOWEVER quattro>all, well except maybe jeep's. Their awd is brilliant)


----------



## BatteryPowered (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow,

For everyday driving and getting out of snow ditch both systems will work just fine. If you want to get technical information it is available on wiki. 

In short, both xdrive and 4matic are very similar. Both systems have extra set of clutches attached near gearbox and short drive shaft going to front wheels. Torque sent to front wheels is varied by these additional clutches. Car electronics decides when to engaged the clutches based on number of inputs. Sometimes it's called "intelligent" awd system, since it does not rely on mechanical action to distribute torque like subaru and audi awd systems. 

BMW/MB systems might react faster to changing road conditions, but will most likely overheat and loose their effectiveness under continuous stresses, even to a point where front wheels will refuse to engage completely. They do have advantages like reduced understeer audi/subaru will exhibit and possibly faster response time. 

Acura also has awd that's a lot more sophisticated and would vary torque not only front to rear, but also left/right rear wheel, which greatly improves car handling.


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

BatteryPowered said:


> Wow,
> 
> For everyday driving and getting out of snow ditch both systems will work just fine. If you want to get technical information it is available on wiki.
> 
> ...


Please continue with fairy tales. They are highly entertaining : popcorn:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Magna Steyr in Austria developed both 4Matic and xdrive in partnership with Daimler and BMW. Magna built the transfer cases. Magna builds the G class for Mercedes and the Countryman for BMW. Magna built the old e83 X3 too.

Dunno about the all of the most recent 4Matic or XDrive units though. Could be some have gone in house.

http://www.magna.com/xchg/powertrai...d.xsl/-/content/313_1543.htm?rdeLocaleAttr=en

http://www.magna.com/xchg/powertrai...d.xsl/-/content/102_2056.htm?rdeLocaleAttr=en


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

If xDrive gave you a setting that sent all the torque to the rear wheels, say when you're at the track, then it would be a perfect system.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

I have owned one ML550 and 3 x5 models. I can tell you that my x5's all out handled the ML550 in both wet and dry traction. To make matters worse, the ML550 had, putting it mildly, horrible wet weather traction. It has a tendacy to pull to either left or right in heavy rainfall and my x5's never did that. When I combine that reality with the fact that my ML550 had a catastrophic electrical failure within the first 6 months of ownership, I would certainly tell the OP to only buy an xdrive equipped vehicle. I think MB cars are good, but I do think BMW cars are better.


----------



## Minikongen (Feb 6, 2016)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I have owned one ML550 and 3 x5 models. I can tell you that my x5's all out handled the ML550 in both wet and dry traction. To make matters worse, the ML550 had, putting it mildly, horrible wet weather traction. It has a tendacy to pull to either left or right in heavy rainfall and my x5's never did that. When I combine that reality with the fact that my ML550 had a catastrophic electrical failure within the first 6 months of ownership, I would certainly tell the OP to only buy an xdrive equipped vehicle. I think MB cars are good, but I do think BMW cars are better.


How your MB handled on wet roads versus your BMW has nothing to to with X-Drive versus 4Matic, it's solely because the tyres on the MB was poor on wet surfaces....


----------



## 640ijims (Sep 14, 2015)

You do realize this is a near 5 yr old post?


----------

